
Elon Musk renames his BFR spacecraft Starship - rbanffy
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46274158
======
mikejb
Technically inaccurate, as others pointed out, but I would have been surprised
if they kept BFR as a name. Yes, it includes the joke of "Big F..alcon
Rocket", but it sounds very technical and it doesn't carry the appeal like
e.g. Falcon does. And whilst some may disagree, I think Musk very much cares
about how his products and companies are perceived.

~~~
dwd
I think he's considering how they are perceived by NASA, and it seems that
there's little room for jokes right now.

------
timdiggerm
But it won't even go to other stars!

~~~
gmuslera
Maybe is named after the music band, and it will eventually help to build a
(space?) city.

~~~
rbanffy
Sure, but can Rock'n Roll be used in a vacuum?

------
jgrahamc
In which Elon tweets a few words and somehow the BBC picks that up and it
turns into HN #1.

~~~
rbanffy
I guess spaceships are very inspiring to the crowd here.

------
el_don_almighty
This won't work

He's stuck with BFR because _WE_ like BFR

Do you know what you get if you call a cat a dog?

A cat.

------
whoopdedo
I'm okay with this as long as he names each iteration after a U.S. President.
So we'd have "Washington Starship", then "Adams Starship", and so on.

~~~
gremlinsinc
You only say that so we'll have a Jefferson Starship.

